# Javascript - If-Anweisung



## hiho (24. Jun 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer If-Anweisung. Ich möchte eine Bedingung erstellen, die nur prüft, ob die Zahlen x und y numerisch sind oder nicht, ich weiss jedoch nicht wie ich das machen kann..
Hoffe auf Hilfe  

LG hiho


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jun 2012)

Sprichst du von Java? Oder doch von Javascript?
Wenn der Typ von x bzw. y numerisch ist, dann sind x und y numerisch. Oder sind x und y Strings?


----------



## hiho (24. Jun 2012)

Ich spreche von Javascript, und die Variablen x und y sind Strings. Und ich möchte nun testen, ob diese Eingaben in der Zahlenmengen int liegen.. ???:L


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jun 2012)

Dann bist du im falschen Forum 
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html

Ansonsten einfach mal hier auf "Suchen" drücken:
Klick mich


----------



## hiho (24. Jun 2012)

Ah  trotzdem vielen Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------

